# WebSphere Admin jobs in sydney and Melbourne



## palani662003 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have around 8 years of experience in the I.T industry in India as WebSphere Administration and I am planning to apply for Australian PR and get job either in Melbourne or Sydney. I could see job openings through seek or other sites for WebSphere Admin both in both the cities but I donot have any local experience, based on the various forums, I could notice that its very difficult to get a job without local experience. Is there any chance of me getting jobs in the cities. Please provide your suggestions.

Thanks,
Palanivel


----------

